# Just got my Sigma 100-300 f4



## kami (Apr 30, 2010)

So I was really excited to try out the lens but to my disappointment, it does not auto focus. Not only that but it does not work in any other mode except Manual. 

I called up Adorama but they're already closed so I emailed them as well. Anyway, I was trying it out in manual mode and it produces a nice sharp image, and I like the bokeh!

But I just can't hold the lens while manually adjusting the focal length and focus clearly without exhausting my puny hands without a monopod. If it was auto focusing it would have made it easier. 

Anyone try this lens out? I have a D80. Every where I've read, the lens is suppose to autofocus.


----------



## icassell (Apr 30, 2010)

I have this lens and love it! It even works relatively well and autofocuses with my Sigma 1.4X Tc (but not happy with the 2X) I bought it used on ebay a couple of years ago.  I use it with my 7D and I have no AF problems either on my 30D or 7D.  In fact, it focuses rapidly and silently.  It sounds like yours is sick.

Just a quick look on my photobucket -- here are a couple handheld:
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll249/icassell/IMG_0466.jpg
http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll249/icassell/IMG_0402.jpg


----------



## kami (Apr 30, 2010)

Does yours have an auto/manual switch? Mine doesn't seem to have one. Also, the current aperture being used does not show up in on the camera. It only shows "--" so I have to visually look at the aperture ring to see what f stop I'm using.


----------



## icassell (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes, it does have an AF/Manual slide-switch (on the top left side of the lens looking from the camera end). The aperture shows up on my camera.  Did they send you the right lens?  On the Canon, anyway, there is no aperture ring. I think Derrel has the Nikon version, so you might ask him too.

100-300mm F4 EX DG APO HSM - Telephoto Zoom Lenses - SigmaPhoto.com

http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=103  -- I note someone on this page is using it with a D80

Here's another image:

http://i290.photobucket.com/albums/ll249/icassell/IMG_9653.jpg


----------



## HelenOster (May 3, 2010)

kami said:


> So I was really excited to try out the lens but to my disappointment, it does not auto focus. Not only that but it does not work in any other mode except Manual.
> 
> I called up Adorama but they're already closed so I emailed them as well. Anyway, I was trying it out in manual mode and it produces a nice sharp image, and I like the bokeh!
> 
> ...


 
Have you resolved the issue? If not, please drop me an email and I'll help sort this out for you.


----------



## icassell (May 4, 2010)

Any followup?


----------



## KAikens318 (May 4, 2010)

kami said:


> So I was really excited to try out the lens but to my disappointment, it does not auto focus. Not only that but it does not work in any other mode except Manual.
> 
> I called up Adorama but they're already closed so I emailed them as well. Anyway, I was trying it out in manual mode and it produces a nice sharp image, and I like the bokeh!
> 
> ...



Hopefully that got fixed for you! I have a Sigma 70-300mm 4 that auto focuses. It's noisy but works really well.


----------



## sultanen (May 12, 2010)

Hello

I just got my Sigma 100-300/4 yesterday and have exactly the same problem : The autofocus doesn´t work. It does have a AF/MF switch. I have a Canon eos 550d (rebel t2i) 

Any ideas how to solve this problem? 

Johan


----------



## jetskidia (Jul 3, 2010)

Was there ever a fix to this issue?


----------



## kami (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey guys! Update:

The lens was in fact defective so I had it returned to Adorama and already had it refunded. So I ordered another lens from a site in Hongkong coz I couldn't find it anywhere else in the US for a good price. So far the lens works fine! AF is kinda slow and it weighs a ton. Tripod is definitely needed or a monopod.

Here's a sample of a photo I took handheld last week before the hurricane swept southern Texas and Mexico. A candid shot of a family doing jump shots. lol


----------



## smokinphoto (Jul 8, 2010)

bought this lens to replace my AI-S 100-300 mm. f/5.6 Nikkor. Nikon currently does not offer any lens in this range, and the 200-400 or a 300 or 400 mm. prime costs at least 5K. 
I decided on this lens based on the user ratings and great review it had at photozone.de, and have not regretted it for a minute; in fact, my buying decisions from then on have always balanced in this site's ratings and I've never gone wrong. 
This lens is SHARP, even wide open. Sweet spot comes early on, around f/8 and - on the right camera - it is blistering fast. Some people have said this lens is not that fast, but on my Nikon D1x, D200 it focuses instantaneously (as fast as my AF-S 17-35 f/2.8D Nikkor); and is still reasonable fast on my D40, on which I can use it thanks to HSM. 

Good luck with this camera!  Happy Shooting.


----------

